# Beware of wives with fishing poles



## certguy (Sep 13, 2007)

One day while I was on duty as a call firefighter we got an unknown medical aid . It took 3 tries of asking " what's wrong ? " to get the hysterical wife to stammer out the words husband and backyard . As a precaution , we started the sheriff and responded . On my arrival , she was still freaked out but pointed to the backyard . There was a 6 foot high cedar fence so with jump kit in one hand and O2 in the other , I cautiously approached and peeked over the fence . I could see the husband bent over and could hear him screaming from where I was . Okay , he's conscious and has a good airway , that's a good start . It looked safe , so my partner and I popped the gate and approached him . I was pt. man so I'm really taking all this in . As we approached , I noticed the grass was very tall . 2 glasses of iced tea ( one on each side of him ) still with plenty of ice , were standing upright alongside him . Then I noticed fishing line leading from him to a pole about 8 feet away . I thought " oh , no way ! " Sure enough , his hands were:blush: at his groin with a small trickle of blood showing . The poor guy was as bad off as his wife and it took a bit of talking to get him to pull his hands away to reveal the large catfish hook embedded in his groin through heavy levi's . I turned away on the pretext of getting some 4x4's , cringed , took a deep breath , said a few experlatives under my breath and went to work . When I tried to cut the line with my trauma shears , he freaked out again . I got him to laugh though , when I told him he'd look pretty funny holding the pole as we went into the ER . As I cut the levi's and stabilized the hook , I got the story . He was teaching his wife how to cast using pie pans as targets . It was a hot day so he went to the house to get them both a cold drink and walked up behind her as she was casting . The rest was history . Enroute , this was a hard radio report to give and sound professional , especially when hearing involuntary OOOO's and OUCH'S from the staff over the radio . I never heard the outcome . He went to emergency surgery . They had only been married 6 months . So much for fun for a while . Moral of the story -- STAY AWAY FROM YOUR WIFE WHEN SHE'S CASTING !!!!!!!

                                   CERTGUY


----------



## Arkymedic (Sep 13, 2007)

LOL sounds like Arkansas


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 13, 2007)

LOL!!! now that's a "bigfish" story!!!


----------



## wolfwyndd (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, but that one DIDN'T get away!


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 14, 2007)

So, is there a limit on those?


----------



## revtaco (Sep 17, 2007)

You sure there were no crabs about?


----------



## JerzEmt (Oct 24, 2007)

Wait a minute, you threw that prize back ?  
The Darwin Awards would like that!


----------

